# MSP Impalas?



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Just got scared by an impala on the southeast expressway. I wasn't in front of it or anything but I thought it was a nut on the road not an LEO til the strobes flashed. Who's "whippin" those things, they're not going to be commonplace anytime soon are they?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

VOR said:


> They've been out there for awhile now. Some are unmarked patrol, some are for admin / Detective units.


And some are Honorary Deputy Sheriffs :lol:

Scott :santa:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

... don't forget the constables!  :lol:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the Grand Prix better


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Pontiac!*

I wish pontiac would get a contract. I would love to see Grand Prixs all over the place. Or if they're too light...Bonnevilles!

I needed to get that out, finals are killin me.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

darkknight750il said:


> I like the Grand Prix better


I assume it was an MSP car i saw, Grand Prix up in the north end of 128 near 93 once, quite sexy if i may say....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Since our agency used to get MSP cast off's we decide to beat them to the punch this year and bought a 2004 Impala (Black n' white) brand new. That way we wouldn't have to wait six or so years to get it anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: re: MSP Impalas?*



mpd61 said:


> Since our agency used to get MSP cast off's we decide to beat them to the punch this year and bought a 2004 Impala (Black n' white) brand new. That way we wouldn't have to wait six or so years to get it anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol:


I personally have a silver '01 9C1 that I bought from a guy in NY...it used to be a state-owned car in NC. Possibly state police, but I'm really not sure.

At any rate...would you really want to wait six years to buy a used MSP piece of junk if you had to?? :shock: You have seen some of the cars that they sell, right? :lol:

My car is in excellent shape, however, I am still slowly having to replace stuff (that I expected to replace anyway)...rear brakes and rotors, 1 tire, tie rods, struts, strut mounts, a coolant temperature sensor, etc.

I love my car. The great thing about the Impalas is they can haul ass, they are set up to easily make them a great patrol vehicle (shifter on the steering columns, in-line connectors for wig-wags and tail-light flashers, pre-existing wiring for anything that you would need to hook up so you don't have to run wires, power drops under glove box and two in the trunk, as well as two studs under the hood).

Simply great for unmarked use because 95% of the public doesn't even know that they make a police package AND they're so common (even after only being around for 4 years).

Oh, and FWD is great too for New England weather.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> darkknight750il said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Grand Prix better
> ...


I know that MSP in Danvers has a Grand Prix.

I saw a green one a few years ago on a construction detail on Route 3...however, I have no idea if it was one and the same...


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

There are a few interesting "stealth" cars that are great for combating road rage among other things and they even have neat colors :shock:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey VOR-would you take a bluebird Impala? I just got a '05 C/V-nothing else compares. I find myself doing alot more miles each nite than in my '00 C/V!!!! :lol:


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

I was up at MSP Devens not too long ago and looked through the selection of new cars. There were at least 100 unmarked impalas with Red Sox plates on them............. yup, that's right, the "R over S" plates. In addition there were at least 20 or so Dodge Intrepids that looked pretty nice.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

MSP Danvers also has Dodge Intrepids for combatting road rage and stealth ops. Problem is when they first got them there was a great big article in the paper saying "hey these will be used on I -95 so watch out for us in our Dodge Intrepids".........with a nice perdy picture too for those that didnt know what a Dodge Intrepid looked like. :roll: 

Kinda blew the stealth on that........ :stupid: [-X


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> There were at least 100 unmarked impalas with Red Sox plates on them............. yup, that's right, the "R over S"


I don't think it's a good idea to divulge the plates of unmarked MSP cars on a public forum that alot of non-law enforcement personel read. P:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

darkknight750il said:


> I like the Grand Prix better


I've got a 2000 Grand Prix, it handle really good, and I like the sporty style, but forget about putting blue lights in the grill. A lot of the feds have them, DEA, FBI, or they have Intrepids. 8)


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: re: MSP Impalas?*



VOR said:


> Would I want an Impala....
> 
> No.
> 
> I want a Magnum.


Is the Magnum the wagon? It looks interesting, but I'm not sure I would want to drive a station wagon on patrol...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: re: MSP Impalas?*



VOR said:


> ...a station wagon with RWD and a Hemi...


Clean up Aisle me 

Scott :santa:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The MoPar Magnum is just the vehicle I need for patrol, to haul all my stuff, but make mine an SRT-8: 6.1 liter HEMI, 0-60 in the low fives, 1/4 mile in low 13's, top end 150+... 8) 

As for the bow-ties: negative. General Motors: Mark of Excrement. (except Cadillac...)

Blue ovals=milque toast.

MoPar Rules, the others drool... :wink:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

A friend of mine just bought himself a 2004 Dodge Intrepid... damn... I need to get me a new car!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

In my town they use a 03 impala 9C1. It looks kinda funny since the light bar looks bigger then the car. I didnt even know what it was at first until i saw the rear. I would always take RWD V8 over anything anyday. From my experience Ford has been nothing but a let down. We used to have a 86k mile explorer that went through a motor and 3 tranny's. Ford tranny's are the worst i think.

When i was in Florida i saw one sheriff useing a ford escourt :shock: I felt real bad for that officer. There were alot of intrepids down there as well. I think the Crown Vic is the best thing out there for now. The 93-96 LT1 Caprice 9c1 was prob the best cruiser i have seen.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Dave-how about back in the day.......'78 Plymouth Volare slant 6 police packages at most DOD installations for L/E use??? Want one???(Ford was no better-Fairmont police packages w/the mighty 200ci. straight six!)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: re: MSP Impalas?*



40th MPOC#309 said:


> Hey Dave-how about back in the day.......'78 Plymouth Volare slant 6 police packages at most DOD installations for L/E use??? Want one???(Ford was no better-Fairmont police packages w/the mighty 200ci. straight six!)


Dickie!!!!!
Can you find me a nice Lincoln Versailles? I LOVE those damn things
:wl: 
Harry's wife thought they went down the road better than her 78 Cordoba!!! :wink:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: re: MSP Impalas?*



JoninNH said:


> A friend of mine just bought himself a 2004 Dodge Intrepid... damn... I need to get me a new car!


He should have waited and gotten an 05 charger since the base model charger is slated to replace the intrepid. I bet they will have a police package for that as well soon when it hits show rooms. Rumor has it that they are going to produce a 2dr version with the 8.1L super hemi but STILL no manual trans :x


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It's just a rumor...Automotive News has not reported an 8.1 liter hemi, and "coupes" are out: the Charger will be a sedan. No man-trans for the new cars: five or six speed auto's with MoPar auto-stick...


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Gear heads......get ready to drool.

http://www.javelinamx.com/javhome/copcar/alabama.htm


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

My buddies dad owned the town raMbler franchise...he had a red javelin with a raMbler 360....it was a special package (aMx?), anyway My friend died of leukeMia about four years after we graduated hs...his dad still has the javelin.
unfortunately, My friends dad is suffering froM alzhyMers: he sells chevy's now! 8)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This quick reply sucks...and cannot be editted.


----------

